# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: خطا در باز کردن installshield 2011

## dharmaa

سلام دوستان
من میخام اینستالشیلد 2011 رو نصب کنم وقتی روی فایل ستاپ کلیک میکنم کادر ویزارد نصب باز نمیشه فقط ایکونش روی دسکتاپ ظاهر میشه ووقتی هم که روی ایکونه کلیک میکنم فایلisdev.exe رو پیدا نمیکنه و   این خطا ظاهر میشه:
windows cannot find c:\program files\installshiled\2011\system\isdev.exe

. از دوستان کسی هست که بگه مشکل از کجاست ؟
ممنون

----------

